# Smoked salmon start to finish this time



## bamajon (Jul 6, 2019)

ok i just posted some pics last time of after i smoked.  i actually took some pics from the strt today.  super easy recipe.  I have found though that fresh makes it WAY better.   Luckilly I'm in Alaska so fresh it is.

Fresh sockeye Salmon in the brine.
2 cups brown sugar
1 cup kosher salt
a little cayenne pepper
a little red pepper flakes


----------



## bamajon (Jul 6, 2019)

going on the bradley portable smoker i won a few years back at pineywoods gathering.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks good!   Couple questions:

1.  I see a liquid brine but your list of ingredients does not indicate any liquid.

2.  How long and at what temps did you smoke it?

3.  What wood did you use?


----------



## bamajon (Jul 6, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Looks good!   Couple questions:
> 
> 1.  I see a liquid brine but your list of ingredients does not indicate any liquid.
> 
> ...




1.  its 64 ounces of water.. sorry left that out.

2.  started out at 125 - 150 for an hour.  then basted it with maple syrup.
     from there i moved it up to 175 until internal temp of 140.  then basted again every 45 minutes.  took about 3 hours total on the smoker.  the reason i start out so low is too gradually bring the salmon up to temp.  if you do it too fast it will seep out white stuff and get dry.

3.  I used cherry this time.  Alder works great on salmon too.


----------



## bamajon (Jul 6, 2019)

heres what it looked like after about an hour.  first basting


----------



## bamajon (Jul 6, 2019)

Finished product


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2019)

Looks great, I haven't done salmon in a while. I need to correct that.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## 4EvrDude (Aug 29, 2019)

bamajon said:


> Finished product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but how long do you brine and set out in fridge for pellicle??? Thanks!!!


----------

